# Game of Thrones: Neuer Teaser verrät Starttermin von Staffel 8



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones: Neuer Teaser verrät Starttermin von Staffel 8*

						Fans der HBO-Serie Game of Thrones warten schon ungeduldig auf die 8. Staffel der Serie. Nun hat HBO einen neuen Teaser-Trailer namens "Crypts of Winterfell" veröffentlicht, in dem Jon Snow (Kit Harington), Arya Stark (Maisie Williams) und Sansa Stark (Sophie Turner) zu sehen sind und der auch den Start-Termin der Staffel verrät.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: Neuer Teaser verrät Starttermin von Staffel 8*


----------



## Herb_G (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Neuer Teaser verrät Starttermin von Staffel 8*

Tatsächlich. Ein Spin-off. Wer hätte das erwartet? Gerüchteweise soll der Releasetermin zwischen dem Erscheinen von Disneys StarWars Nebengeschichten "Stellares Drehmoment - C3POs rechte Ellenbogenschraube" und "R2D2s rote Sensor-LED des Grauens" liegen. Schön, wenn es mal nicht nur um Geld geht.


----------



## empy (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Neuer Teaser verrät Starttermin von Staffel 8*

Seit die Serie fast genauso schnell (nicht) vorwärts geht, wie die Bücher, lässt sie mich zunehmend kalt.


----------



## Lotto (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Neuer Teaser verrät Starttermin von Staffel 8*



empy schrieb:


> Seit die Serie fast genauso schnell (nicht) vorwärts geht, wie die Bücher, lässt sie mich zunehmend kalt.



Im Gegensatz zu den Büchern ist das Tempo der TV-Serie doch schon deutlich höher, vor allem die letzten Staffeln haben pro Folge mehr Handlung als ein (deutscher) Band der Bücher.


----------



## empy (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Neuer Teaser verrät Starttermin von Staffel 8*



Lotto schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den Büchern ist das Tempo der TV-Serie doch schon deutlich höher...



Kunststück


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Neuer Teaser verrät Starttermin von Staffel 8*

Hui was ne Überraschung, die Serie startet im April, das gabs ja noch nie!


----------



## Bongripper666 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Neuer Teaser verrät Starttermin von Staffel 8*

Und 5 Wochen später ist der Spuk dann endlich vorbei. Reicht dann auch irgendwann mal.


----------



## Deimos (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Neuer Teaser verrät Starttermin von Staffel 8*



Lotto schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den Büchern ist das Tempo der TV-Serie doch schon deutlich höher, vor allem die letzten Staffeln haben pro Folge mehr Handlung als ein (deutscher) Band der Bücher.


Was ich nicht unbedingt toll fand. Bezeichnend für GoT ist imo die Tiefe der Charaktere und die Zeit, die man sich für die Handlung genommen hat. Ging mir in S7 doch etwas zu schnell.


----------



## Markss1 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Neuer Teaser verrät Starttermin von Staffel 8*

Ich kann es kaum erwarten - die Wartezeit war extrem an der Grenze...


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Neuer Teaser verrät Starttermin von Staffel 8*



Deimos schrieb:


> Was ich nicht unbedingt toll fand. Bezeichnend für GoT ist imo die Tiefe der Charaktere und die Zeit, die man sich für die Handlung genommen hat. Ging mir in S7 doch etwas zu schnell.



S7 hatte ja auch nichts mehr mit den Büchern zu tun und war deshalb qualitativ auch deutlich schlechter.

Ich bin auf die Spin-Offs gespannt (sollen ja insgesamt 3 werden. Neben dem jetzt bestätigten, das weit weit in der Vergangenheit spielen soll - kurz nach der Ankunft der Andalen in Westeros, meine ich - wird es wohl noch zwei, auf dem Roman "Fire & Blood" basierende Spin-Offs geben. Einmal wie die Targaryens Westeros erobern, einmal, wie sie sich mit der Blackfyre-Rebellion ihren eigenen familieninternen Bürgerkrieg liefern). Zumindest sofern G.R.R. Martin aktiv daran mitwirkt.


----------



## Lotto (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: Neuer Teaser verrät Starttermin von Staffel 8*



Deimos schrieb:


> Was ich nicht unbedingt toll fand. Bezeichnend für GoT ist imo die Tiefe der Charaktere und die Zeit, die man sich für die Handlung genommen hat. Ging mir in S7 doch etwas zu schnell.



Ich stimme dir da zu. Aber auch die ersten Staffeln waren imho interessanter als die dazugehörigen Bücher, was daran liegt das Martin in seinen Büchern wirklich alles und jedes (vieles belangloses) bis aufs Detail beschreibt.

Das was du ansprichst ist ja leider heute bei vielen Spielen, Filmen, Serien, etc. der Fall: sobald der Erfolg (und damit der Gewinn) größer wird setzt die Gier ein und man möchte noch mehr Erfolg. Reichweite ist heute oft das ausschlagende Kriterium das zählt, und das erreicht man leider nur mit Senkung von Anspruch und Niveau.


----------

